
Corey Quinn on why Lyft is right to pay $300M over 3 years to AWS - pritambarhate
https://twitter.com/QuinnyPig/status/1101616132681752576
======
foobarbazetc
$100M/year for infrastructure is insane when it’s all dockerized containers.

Build out some bare metal and you could be down to something like $10M/year.

I’ll happily take just $1M/year for this advice. :)

~~~
QuinnyPig
There’s nowhere near enough info provided to make that kind of sweeping
pronouncement.

